# Back issue magazine articles on Nortern Spain



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I have nearly all the motorhome magazines going back 3-4 yrs but have never catalogued them.

How can I find out which issue to pull out to find articles on :-

Green Spain (Northern Spain)

Portugal 

Ferry crossings to Spain (we are using Acciano ferries)

I have found one article in Which Motorcaravan May 2005. 

Any help from someone who knows where to look would be much appreciated.



Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chris;

Only one I can comment on is MMM

Every year in the February edition they have an index of all the articles road tests, travel items, campsites etc and the month in which they appeared.

pete


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Pete
That is just what I wanted. Will dig them out now.
Chris


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Northern Spain*

Hi Chris

We are going to Northern Spain in July, just booked outward leg with P&O for £474.50, but only 25% with Tesco vouchers £120. Travelling Wed 4th July.

Have been scouring internet for good site near Picos Europa on coast and up in highlands.

These are the best looking two so far:

http://www.camping-ribadesella.com/default.htm 
http://www.campinglaviorna.com/Ingles/index.html

Have you been before - do you know of them?

Let me know if you want me to post anything useful I find? If you could do likewise that would be great. See my post lower down in index about west of Bilbao. One response includes some good general sites about the area.

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-22592.html

Hope you have a great trip

Glacier


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well Pete I have just spent the last 2 and a half hours finding then scanning all the articles on the Northern part of Spain.

I am afraid to look at the index anymore as like you said, you can get carried away.

Off to read them all now.
tHANKS

Glazier,
We are staying at Santillana del Mar then Camping la Paz in Llanes. It seems we have to stay on campsites in Spain.

What we have seen and heard of Northern Spain looks good other than the fact that we will have to use campsites as we normally use aires, Stelplatz and Municipal sights. We do not want to book so that could be a problem after our first 6 nights.

We are going out with Acciano ferries to Bilbao £494 return. 23rd July to August 26th.

Will add to your post if I spot anything and will keep an eye on the feedback you get too.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Glazier
Check my posting on the MMM forum to keep an aye on replies I get too.
Chris

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=6183&posts=5#M32124


----------

